# Gaggia Classic 2015 latest problem



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

About 2 years ago I decided to spend some cash on real espresso. Bought a new Gaggia Classic 2015 (primarily on looks/price ratio) and a Barazza Encore (seemed a common recommendation at that price point).

This has all been a series of disasters, made worse by the fact that I opened up both to do some recommended ('Google made me do it') upgrades and voided both warranties. Ended up buying a replacement Encore after spending about 8 hours trying to sort it out. Gaggia once sprayed coffee all over a freshly-painted wall. Ah well.

Current problem: Gaggia started to dribble some water/grounds mix as it was pouring. Changing grinds/volumes didn't improve things. Portafilter was going to 5 o'clock rather than 6 o'clock. Flipped the beast over and gave the group head a good clean. A black plastic part dropped down - a fragment of a ring with teeth in it, spaced about 1 cm apart. I can see where this would sit in the metal assembly.

What is this part called and where can I buy a replacement? Longer term, have I just used too much force? I recall (post-purchase) a Gaggia salesguy raving about the new model on some forum or other and someone moaned about the use of some plastic parts and consequently lack of longevity compared to the older model. All help appreciated. Strongly tempted to take the common advice on this forum to ditch the 2015 and buy an earlier model from a good home.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Group gasket?

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/?Locale=en_GB&ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/11004543&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&gclid=Cj0KEQiAxMG1BRDFmu3P3qjwmeMBEiQAEzSDLhMQr9to22Z_QOf03JZb2igv86TTBM-BCb6NxU0Dm5waAnnF8P8HAQ


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

from what I recall the 2015 has some different contraption instead of the typical rubber group seal we know.

Plastic shim IIRC ,became a common fail on lots of 2015 models


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Blink of an eye response . . . many thanks








I don't see the teeth and the item is hard plastic. Photo now attached:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

was right

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22032-Gaggia-Classic-2015


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks. I did try and search first!

Is anyone aware of developments since in terms of spare part? I've emailed the company today but I'm keen to get the part asap.

Hands shaking already.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

More instances of the plastic shim fail

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/consumer/gaggia_classic/baol

http://the-celebritynews.com/today/e6c80bfe/Gaggia-Classic-Machine-Mirko-Maischberger

European Gaggia Classic with Stainless Boiler - Gaggia Users Group











> gaggia[/B]]www.*gaggia*usersgroup.com/index.php?topic=847.0


17 Jan 2015 - 15 posts - ‎8 authors

European Gaggia Classic with Stainless Boiler. ... Quote from: D4F on January 17, 2015, 01:53:51 PM .... one of the (many) design flaws are the plastic shims where the portafilter locks into, these have a habit of coming loose, ...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Drone said:


> Thanks. I did try and search first!


In fairness to you , you didnt know perhaps that the part is called a plastic shim.

All info and more links here

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=plastic+shim+on+gaggia+classic+2015&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=zpewVvWOKIOrU4rbvpgI#


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh dear. The little research ive done so far has lead me to believe you have to purchase this whole part for the machine (maybe not this exact part, but very similar)

https://www.wholelattelove.com/products/filter-retaining-ring-for-ss-boiler-espresso-pure-color-and-dose


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The Brewhead is same as espresso colour. Maybe buy cheap one and cannibalise.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you Jumbo Ratty (and froggystyle earlier). There's a lovely steaming cup of misery to be found in those links. Looks like I cannot fix this.

I'll try the seller first (coffeitalia) and ask for a refund.

Advice on a replacement? Espresso and a few cappuch, three or four times a day.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

one more post and you can access the for sale section here,, usually some well looked after pre loved machines on offer.

good luck with getting a refund and hope the machine is still in its warranty period.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Oh dear. The little research ive done so far has lead me to believe you have to purchase this whole part for the machine (maybe not this exact part, but very similar)
> 
> https://www.wholelattelove.com/products/filter-retaining-ring-for-ss-boiler-espresso-pure-color-and-dose


OK, I've calmed down a bit. This is what I will get: http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/sec4727c8ce13/?ObjectID=31784970

Quite a worry that this seems to be a commonly-recognised problem but you have to buy a lump of metal to resolve it. Good rant on fitting the part here:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Drone said:


>


Id have a go at gluing the shim back in place (10.30 in ) seeing as thats how gaggia does it in the first place.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Id have a go at gluing the shim back in place (10.30 in ) seeing as thats how gaggia does it in the first place.


Will experiment and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Id have a go at gluing the shim back in place (10.30 in ) seeing as thats how gaggia does it in the first place.


Must quickly add that most experiments in 'glueing back in' (computers, kitchen hardware, relationships) have been disasters.

But thanks


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

The nightmare continues. I should have just sent it back and demanded a refund.

I replaced the metal piece containing the shims but, despite taking notes, I'm at sea with the wiring. Looking down with the switch panel to the front of me I see various electrical connections to the boiler.

On the *right* hand side I have two tabs, one (nearest to me) with a brown wire and further away a grey wire, the other end of which is flapping about in the wind. I remember that grey wire falling off as I took the boiler out.

On the *left* hand side I have two sets of twinned connectors. Nearest to me I have a double blue wire going in to the one at the top and nothing going into the tab beneath it (would that be a connection for the grey wire I have dangling from the right side?). Further back the other pair of tabs are connected to black wires.

Would anyone have a wiring diagram for a 2015 'Classic'? I'm gasping.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

This may help, no guarantee though, I don't have a classic and am making a huge assumption that all of the versions of classic will be pretty similar in terms of wiring;

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=51


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Gerry but the 2015 seems quite different - I read somwhere that it is based on a Gaggia Colour. I'll have another look at this diagram but it seems to be a poor match to the wires I can see in this damned machine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a few photos of the inside of my 2015 gaggia classic.

I hope they may be of some use and you can see the part of the wiring that you need to see.

Let me know if you cant,, i might have some more elsewhere, but these are what I have for now


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

More photos of the inside can be seen on post #61 and #63 of this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic/page7&highlight=2015+poss


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks - does look like the mystery grey wire snakes around the boiler (2nd picture down). Will keep searching for confirmation of wiring on lefthand side of the boiler.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

No luck, despite these helpful photos. Got access to another 2015 but the wiring seems not to be the same as mine - have I lost a wire somewhere?

Time for professional help I think.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Can you take a photo of where the wire is attached?

I will then take the top off my one and see if I can locate it and find where it goes.

Its raining here so I have time right now


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the offer and sorry not to get back to you sooner.

Looks like I have damaged one of the tags that a wire connects to, am sending to gaggiamanualservice.com for fixing.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

What is the model number of these 2015 models with the plastic, instead of rubber, gaskets ?

Is it RI9403 ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Spy said:


> What is the model number of these 2015 models with the plastic, instead of rubber, gaskets ?
> 
> Is it RI9403 ?


Yes, the 2015 stainless steel boiler classics model number is RI9403/11

It can have 2014 as its year of manufacture on the sticker underneath though as they went into production in that year.

Its predecessor is the RI8161/40


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Ratty, I thought so. I won a New RI8161 on eBay but I think I will pass on it and go for the Sage Duo Temp Pro as it seems to be an easier machine to live with


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Update - gave up on the Gaggia 2015 and bought a refurb Classic from Mark as suggested. Blissful.

Wiring diagram not available for love or money. Plastic bits such as the shims are an economy too far - they can't be glued back in place as they fail due to be bashed in at one end. I'm unimpressed and would advise others to return to seller when problems arise, don't mess about inside and invalidate the warranty as I did. Company I bought from was studiously unhelpful.

Thanks for all the help and photos.


----------



## Clander (Mar 18, 2020)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Can you take a photo of where the wire is attached?
> 
> I will then take the top off my one and see if I can locate it and find where it goes.
> 
> Its raining here so I have time right now


 Hi, I am revitalizing this thread as I can see I have the exact same problem as drone has had. In my case, I unscrewed the boiler and moved it around to fit a replacement steam knob. The result is that I have now a grey wire that is lose and I don't see where this wire was originally connected. Everything works fine, I just don't get the light on.

This Gaggia model is quite difficult to take apart, and I am looking for some help here.

I'll try to describe what wire I am referring to. I have the exact same model as the ones in the pictures shown in this thread. If you look to the two wires coming out of the light of the right button (the one that lights off when temperature is OK). One is blue and the other one is grey.

My question is, can anyone take a picture of the exact place where this grey wire is connected?

This is the wire I mean:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I boxed that piece of trash up and put it in the loft.

so I won't be taking any more photos of it unless you can wait until December when I go up there to get the Christmas tree out


----------



## Clander (Mar 18, 2020)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I boxed that piece of trash up and put it in the loft.
> 
> so I won't be taking any more photos of it unless you can wait until December when I go up there to get the Christmas tree out


 OK... I'll come back in December if I still need help ... thanks!


----------

